# flaite / flayte (argot)



## littleona

Hola

¿Alguien me podría decir lo que es "flaite/flayte" al francés? No encontré la traducción en ningún diccionario. 

Os doy el contexto:



*Si ves que alguien te está señalando y riéndose ¿que haces?*
 

Te das vuelta y te vas o ignoras lo que pasa (total no te afecta)
 

Te acercas para saber lo que dicen y reírte de ti mismo
 

Vas directamente al choque y te sale tu *flayte* interior XD!!!
también lo he leido aqui : http://www.fotolog.com/tortured_life/37645939

gracias de antemano
*
*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Une première indication :


> En Chile la palabra *flaite* se refiere a jóvenes que viven en poblaciones pobres...


Source
Dans cette autre page ils décrivent warn: langage SMS) la femme fiate comme une femme "bling bling" de bas étage.
En Espagne on parlerait de : verdulera de barrios bajos.

Dans ce test je traduirais (si je ne me trompe pas quant à l'interprétation, il faudrait ouvrir un fil dans le forum Español Solo pour être sûr) par :
- tu sors ton côté provocateur / m'as-tu-vu ?

Ce ne sont que des suppositions, attendez d'autres opinions.
Au revoir, hastaa luego


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que esto nos viene bien.

Salut


----------



## Mariaencarna

Si en la palabra (que yo desconocía hasta ahora, gracias) según el texto aportado por Pinairun, hay un matiz de delincuencia, yo diría "te sale el chori que llevas dentro" o una cosa así ...


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

El desafío es grande. Se trata de una palabra con gran carga cultural. Lo único que se me ocurre es: "c'est ton côté racaille".

Esperemos a que se nos aparezca Blink...

Saludos,


swift


----------



## jprr

swift said:


> "c'est ton côté *racaille*".


Pas mal, peut-être même caillera ... la même en verlan.
Aussi  " le *zonard* intérieur qui prend le dessus"


----------



## blink05

Flaite, según la "Inciclopedia" (una autoridad en estos asuntos), es el "el equivalente chileno del cani español, el plancha uruguayo el ñero o guiso colombiano, el naco mexicano, el malandro venezolano y otras denominaciones".

Se trata de un personaje de bajo nivel de educación, asociado a la delincuencia, con vocabulario propio, "costumbres gregarias", propenso a los insultos y a la violencia. Con frecuencia son avistados en los barrios menos favorecidos, o en los eventos masivos.

En mi experiencia, voy 100% por *racaille o caille-ra. *

Los personajes tienen rasgos diferentes, por varias razones culturales supongo, pero tienen elementos en común y no veo un mejor equivalente.

Ahora, para elegir entre racaille o caille-ra supongo que depende de la persona que lo dice. Yo no habría dicho caille-ra.

La palabra flaite es bastante directa en sí, "bling bling" o "zonard" me parece que son eufemismos en comparación.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Gracias, Blink. Siempre es útil conocer una opinión de primera mano.

En Costa Rica, se hablaría de "polo" o "zoncho".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## jprr

blink05 said:


> Flaite, según la "Inciclopedia" (una autoridad en estos asuntos), es el "el equivalente chileno del cani español, el plancha uruguayo el ñero o guiso colombiano, el naco mexicano, el malandro venezolano y otras denominaciones".
> 
> En mi experiencia, voy 100% por *racaille o caille-ra. *
> ....
> La palabra flaite es bastante directa en sí, "bling bling" o "zonard" me parece que son eufemismos en comparación.


Bonjour,
"bling bling" n'a strictement rien à voir.


> zonard  _n. et adj._ *zonard*, *zonarde* (de zone) _FAM._ Jeune qui ne s'intègre pas à la société et vit plus ou moins en marge; marginal.


source


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,


jprr said:


> Bonjour,
> "bling bling" n'a strictement rien à voir.
> source


J'avais proposé bling-bling en pensant (trop rapidement et subjectivement, désolée ) que ce type de test s'adressait à des lectrices et en me basant sur la definition de la deuxième page que j'ai fournie qui s'occupe des "femmes flaites".

Et maintenant je me demande (et à vous ) :
- sortir son côté racaille
à quoi cela correspond-il ? _être menaçant ?_
D'autre part, _zonard_ était utilisé de mon temps il y a de cela 30 ans (époque de Starmania), cela s'utilise-t-il encore ? 

Merci.
Martine


----------



## Pinairun

Est-ce que l'on utilise encore "loulou de banlieu"?


----------



## jprr

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> 
> J'avais proposé bling-bling en pensant (trop rapidement et subjectivement, désolée ) que ce type de test s'adressait à des lectrices et en me basant sur la definition de la deuxième page que j'ai fournie qui s'occupe des "femmes flaites".


Bling-bling = voyant, tapageur, people .... On a un excellent exemple tous les jours aux infos  Banlieue façon Neuilly et Passy.


> Et maintenant je me demande (et à vous ) :
> - sortir son côté racaille
> à quoi cela correspond-il ? _être menaçant ?_
> D'autre part, _zonard_ était utilisé de mon temps il y a de cela 30 ans (époque de Starmania), cela s'utilise-t-il encore ?


Comme le temps passe 
J'ai l'impression que oui tout ça est encore utilisé, de même que "loulou de banlieue" peut-être pas par les tout jeunes, mais tant que les gens de plus de 35 ans ne sont pas morts ...
La seule chose qui me gène avec racaille, c'est que la "caillera" en principe ce sont "les autres", et donc son utilisation dans un item de questionnaire en auto-passation me pose un problème.
Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire?
Ben, bonne question.
Je suppose que dans l'item ... l'adrénaline prend tout de suite le dessus, et tu vas directement casser la gueule au mec qui ricane bêtement à ton sujet.


----------



## littleona

Hola

Muchas gracias a todos !!!  



> Dans cette autre page ils décrivent warn: langage SMS) la femme fiate comme une femme "bling bling" de bas étage.
> En Espagne on parlerait de : verdulera de barrios bajos.
> 
> Dans ce test je traduirais (si je ne me trompe pas quant à l'interprétation, il faudrait ouvrir un fil dans le forum Español Solo pour être sûr) par :
> - tu sors ton côté provocateur / m'as-tu-vu ?


   Gracias, esta página es muy interesante y sobre todo muy útil. Me parece que "côté m'as tu vu" o "pouf" puede ser una traducción correcta por ejemplo para el texto bajo la foto. 



> Et maintenant je me demande (et à vous ) :
> - sortir son côté racaille
> à quoi cela correspond-il ? _être menaçant ?_
> D'autre part, _zonard_ était utilisé de mon temps il y a de cela 30 ans (époque de Starmania), cela s'utilise-t-il encore ?


    Me parece que "zonard" es una palabra demasiada "simpática" o anticuada. 
     En cuanto a una "caillera", si, es una persona que amenazadora o que quiere parecer amenazadora. 




> La seule chose qui me gène avec racaille, c'est que la "caillera" en principe ce sont "les autres", et donc son utilisation dans un item de questionnaire en auto-passation me pose un problème.
> Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire?
> Ben, bonne question.
> Je suppose que dans l'item ... l'adrénaline prend tout de suite le dessus, et tu vas directement casser la gueule au mec qui ricane bêtement à ton sujet.


Se puede decir a alguien "tu fais ta caillera", "tu t'la joues caillera" etc. y también se puede emplear ese termino al hablar de si mismo. "J'ai fait ma racaille" 

tienes que aprender el nuevo vocabulario, el de los jovenes  



> Flaite, según la "Inciclopedia" (una autoridad en estos asuntos), es el "el equivalente chileno del cani español, el plancha uruguayo el ñero o guiso colombiano, el naco mexicano, el malandro venezolano y otras denominaciones".
> 
> Se trata de un personaje de bajo nivel de educación, asociado a la delincuencia, con vocabulario propio, "costumbres gregarias", propenso a los insultos y a la violencia. Con frecuencia son avistados en los barrios menos favorecidos, o en los eventos masivos.
> 
> En mi experiencia, voy 100% por *racaille o caille-ra. *
> 
> Los personajes tienen rasgos diferentes, por varias razones culturales supongo, pero tienen elementos en común y no veo un mejor equivalente.
> 
> Ahora, para elegir entre racaille o caille-ra supongo que depende de la persona que lo dice. Yo no habría dicho caille-ra.
> 
> La palabra flaite es bastante directa en sí, "bling bling" o "zonard" me parece que son eufemismos en comparación.
> 
> Saludos.


¡Muchas gracias por los equivalentes! 
  Elijo a *Caillera*. 



y entonces propongo : *Tu vas directe à l'embrouille en faisant ta petite racaille. *    O me permito cambiar el vocabulario para que la frase suene más natural y entonces propongo: 
*Tu vas la voir directe et tu lui montre qu'elle n'a pas à faire à n'importe qui. 
*

*Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda 

*


----------



## Aire_Azul

Bonsoir,


_Tu vas la voir direc*t* et tu lui montre*S* qu'elle n'a pas à faire affaire à n'importe qui_
_Tu vas direc*t* à l'embrouille en faisant ta petite racaille._

Je me suis permis de faire certaines corrections et j'opterais pour la première proposition.

Un salut à tous.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## Corobori

J'essayais de traduire "flaite" comme on peut le voir ici  mais il me semble que "racaille" ne sonne pas juste. En traduisant le titre cela donnerait "L'affiche qui se rit de quel type de racaille nous sommes les Chiliens" Quelqu'un a-t-il une autre idée ?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Jean-Luc,

Je crois que ton problème n'est pas vraiment le mot racaille, que tu peux changer par voyou si tu veux ou autre synonyme. C'est la structure de la phrase qui coince, ça ne fait vraiment pas français.

C'est ce qu'il faut que tu retravailles, je pense.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Corobori

Autre version: "L'affiche qui se moque de notre coté voyou à nous les Chiliens" ou ""L'affiche qui se moque du coté voyou de nous les Chiliens" ou "L'affiche qui se moque de la racaille que nous sommes les Chiliens". Cela sonne mieux ?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

... des Chiliens et de notre côté voyou.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,

Ah ! Quel dommage que je sois arrivée si tard sur ce fil...


Cintia&Martine said:


> Dans cette autre page ils décrivent warn: langage SMS) la femme flaite comme une femme "bling bling" de bas étage.
> En Espagne on parlerait de : verdulera de barrios bajos.


J'aurais pu, par exemple, proposer une traduction du chilien vers le marseillais, car la "femme bling-bling de bas étage" m'évoque tout de suite la cagole. Quoique, de nos jours, la cagole _fait _pouffiasse mais n'en _est_ plus forcément une... 


jprr said:


> La seule chose qui me gêne avec racaille, c'est que la "caillera" en principe ce sont "les autres".


"L'enfer, c'est les autres", comme disait l'autre ! 



Gévy said:


> voyou si tu veux ou autre synonyme


Petite frappe ?
Ça me semble coller assez bien avec le surin chilien de la photo...


----------

